# Road tax, how much



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have just seen a Hymer advertised on Gumtree and it states that the yearly road tax is £165. Just checked mine, classed as a PLG and I paid £121 for six months !
Have I got it wrong and, if so, how do I correct the classification.
I have checked the V5 and it says under body type, motor caravan. Taxation class PLG.
Thanks for any advice offered.
Norman.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

some motorhomes are classed as PHGV and that is £165 such as ours which is plated at 4t.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mine is over 3.5 tons , £165


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Norm.

I think its all to do with weight.

Mine is 3900kg GVW so is classed as PHGV and £165 a year even though its heavier.

If yours is over 3500kg then it should be PHGV not PLG.

Daft innit.


Pete


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine is 3500, thanks for that :roll:


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We have a Hymer which is over 3.5 ton and is classed as a phgv a private heavy goods vehicle you pay less tax.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats road tax...??? :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://carfueldata.direct.gov.uk/new-vehicle-tax.aspx


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Ray,
Road tax is a rip off :wink: 
Norman.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Whats road tax...??? :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ray.


 :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

raynipper said:


> Whats road tax...??? :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ray.


Its Robbery without violence

It's a form of theft...... Whereby the government steals money from the motorist, on the pretext of using some of it to maintain the infrastructure.....

Instead of that, they use it to fight wars and pay their expenses... :wink:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Isn't the answer in the name - ROAD FUND LICENSE. The other day they were discussing the raising of the cost for crossing the Thames on the M25. It was supposed to be a charge to recoup the cost of the crossing, now long paid for, but will we see an end to the continual queues while they continue to rip us off. No, instead they want to increase it.

If only all this duty taken from the motorist was being used to improve the infrastructure. Instead they keep on trying to dream up better ways of fleecing us, like the M6 toll. They seem to justify that one by citing how much faster it makes the trip, but only because most of us refuse to pay and stick to the old M6 with it's enormous jams!

I suppose we only have ourselves to blame. We should organise blockades like the French. That would give them something to think about!

Gary


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Am I missing summat. Mine is 3.3 ton and I am paying £220?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Am I missing summat. Mine is 3.3 ton and I am paying £220?


No - yours is UNDER 3.5tonnes. £220 is right.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bums,  At least my new car is only £120. 8) 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Gary1944 said:


> - ROAD FUND LICENSE.


It stopped being called that in 1936 :wink: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Fund

It's actually called Vehicle Excise Duty (VED).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Whats road tax...??? :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ray.


They do not have road tax here in Poland, but I cannot re-register RHD in Poland so have to go to UK for MOT and pay tax just to stay legal! Madness!!

Geoff


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

swift kontiki = £165  
rover metro = £240  

how does that work!!!!!

probably should have left the small engine in :twisted:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

gaz44 said:


> swift kontiki = £165
> rover metro = £240
> 
> how does that work!!!!!
> ...


I suspect that is is a rhetorical question. 8)


----------



## a40 (May 16, 2012)

This is very interesting. Using the link above I believe my MH should be £135 however I pay £220. The link, and other DVLA websites seem to differentiate between vehicles under and over 3500KG. The V5 for my vehicle states revenue weight 3500Kg ie neither over or under. MH is a 2003 Adria on a Fiat Ducato Maxi chassis 2.8 JTD. Any thoughts?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

£220 is right.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

a40 - have a look at the plate with the weights fitted to the vehicle - usually under the bonnet. Check the GVW, probably the first weight listed. Others will be axle weights and possibly train weight for vehicle plus trailer. The weight may be over 3500kgs, but you would need to write to DVLA.
Higher weight = less VED, but more for tolls abroad in some places, and reduced maximum speeds on the road - is it worth it for a small saving?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

After my initial post on this subject I am pleased to see the interest. It would appear that if your van is on the 3500 limit you pay more than another over that figure, only this country :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Get your van re-rated and join the club. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The lower rate is payable for vehicles EXCEEDING 3500 Kg maximum gross weight. So if its plated at 3501Kg its cheaper than 3500Kg.

Daft but the line has to be somewhere doesn't it? 

Getting your vehicle "up-plated" is going to cost AT LEAST £200 so you need to work out the possible saving FIRST.and don't forget that once you go over 3500Kg you are into another driving licence category!!! (if you passed your test AFTER 1 Jan 1997 that is)


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks people for all your input, being the age I am, 65, and quite happy to keep away from the DVLA, I shall leave the van at the plated 3,500 and continue to pay more, for less :lol: 
Norman.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Still think it's daft. The heavier the vehicle, the more damage to the road surface. So if VED is to pay for roads, the heavier the vehicle, the more the tax should be. This includes those big monster lorries. Perhaps if it cost more to run them, more freight would go on the trains and canals, where it belongs.

If VED is a general tax, roads still have to be paid for, as does pollution. Generally, the bigger the vehicle, the bigger the engine, and so more pollution.

Whichever way you look at it, bigger vehicles should be paying more, not less.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> Still think it's daft. The heavier the vehicle, the more damage to the road surface. So if VED is to pay for roads, the heavier the vehicle, the more the tax should be. This includes those big monster lorries. Perhaps if it cost more to run them, more freight would go on the trains and canals, where it belongs.
> 
> If VED is a general tax, roads still have to be paid for, as does pollution. Generally, the bigger the vehicle, the bigger the engine, and so more pollution.
> 
> Whichever way you look at it, bigger vehicles should be paying more, not less.


I thought that the heavier a vehicle was the more efficient it was at moving goods around so you need less big ones than little ones.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

rayc said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Still think it's daft. The heavier the vehicle, the more damage to the road surface. So if VED is to pay for roads, the heavier the vehicle, the more the tax should be. This includes those big monster lorries. Perhaps if it cost more to run them, more freight would go on the trains and canals, where it belongs.
> ...


Nope! Bigger road vehicles are not more efficient. rail is, though!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Easyriders said:
> ...


Not at the moment it isn't. I worked in the rail industry for many years and there is not the infrastructure or capacity to move a fraction of the freight currently moved by road. This link is to a recent seminar held on the subject in Scotland:
Good luck though in improving the situation.
http://www.transportscotland.gov.uk...d_to_Rail_Seminar__-_Report_-_24_May_2012.pdf


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

IanA said:


> a40 - have a look at the plate with the weights fitted to the vehicle - usually under the bonnet. Check the GVW, probably the first weight listed. Others will be axle weights and possibly train weight for vehicle plus trailer. The weight may be over 3500kgs, but you would need to write to DVLA.
> Higher weight = less VED, but more for tolls abroad in some places, and reduced maximum speeds on the road - is it worth it for a small saving?


How do they know what weight your motorhome is unless its being weighed at the toll if so what happens to all those overweight 3.5 tonnes. Never heard any one being fined for speeding in a motorhome just for being classed over 3.5t


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*rip off*



Tucano said:


> Ray,
> Road tax is a rip off :wink:
> Norman.


It goes to the keep the motor industry going by paying for the mobility scheme. 100% of the people we know should not be entitled to it according to the criteria.

TM


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

palaceboy said:


> How do they know what weight your motorhome is unless its being weighed at the toll if so what happens to all those overweight 3.5 tonnes. Never heard any one being fined for speeding in a motorhome just for being classed over 3.5t


If your m/h is plated over 3.5t it will have a tax class of 'Private Heavy Goods', with the lower VED of £165, lower speed limits and parking restrictions.

With automatic number plate recognition systems on SPECs cameras, or just an agency looking up the reg number from the DVLA records, I think it would be easy to get a fine, for example exceeding 50mph on a single carriageway.

If you park in a carpark where vehicles over 3.5t are not allowed, your tax disk gives away the fact you are over 3.5t to any diligent parking attendant.

If you are plated at under 3.5 and weigh more than that, only a weighbridge check could lead you to a different kind of penalty.


----------

